# welche Funkbissanzeiger



## Lippie (13. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Set Funkbissanzeiger. Welche könnt Ihr empfehlen und schreibt bitte mal den Preis dazu. Was meint Ihr: Braucht man einen Knopf für die Sensibilität oder kann man da auch drauf verzichten?
Danke für Eure Hilfe. Gruß Peter


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin! #h



Lippie schrieb:


> ... bin auf der Suche nach einem Set Funkbissanzeiger.  ...



3 Set inkl. Receiver? Was hast Du dir preislich vorgestellt?



Lippie schrieb:


> ... welche könnt Ihr empfehlen ...



Empfehlen kann ich die Delkim TXi und TXi Plus, die Fox RX und mit Abstrichen das Carpsounder CSF1 und die EXF. Carpsounder bringt aber Ende Sommer 2007 ein neues Funkset auf den Markt, das könnte sehr vielversprechend werden. Preislich liegen die genannten Modelle alle zwischen 450 und 600 Euro.



Lippie schrieb:


> ... braucht man einen Knopf für die Sensibilität oder kann man da auch drauf verzichten?
> ...



Das dürfte die geringste Sorge sein, denn praktisch alle Sets in dieser Preislage haben diverse Einstellmöglichkeiten und die Sensibilität gehört eigentlich immer dazu.


----------



## Ronen (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



> Preislich liegen die genannten Modelle alle zwischen 450 und 600 Euro.



Bei diesen Preisen wird mir immer ganz schlecht. Ich suche auch händeringend nach nem ordentlichen Funkbissanzeigerset aber so viel Geld kann und will ich dafür nie ausgeben!

Zugegeben, nen Angelkollege hat auch so nen Delkim satz und die sind wirklich richtig geil, aber im Anbetracht des Verhältnisses von Nutzen und Preis ist es für meine zwecke und sicher auch für einige/viele andere in keinster Weise relevant!

Da ich "nur" 60 - 70m Reichweite brauche habe ich mich umgeschaut und belesen und bin auf >>> diese <<< bissanzeiger gestossen. Lt Erfahrungsberichte sollen diese in ihrer Preisklasse wirklich ok sein. 

Ansonsten schau mal >>> HIER <<< Lippie! Recht umfangreicher Thread zum Thema Bissanzeiger um sich schonmal ne Übersicht zu verschaffen.

Gruss Ronen


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Askon RXT Extreme Set ist eine oft gelobte günstige und auch noch stylische Alternative 
Ich hol sie mir sobald ich Geld dafür übrig habe...


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Ronen,

stimmt, wirklich preisWERT sind auch die Delkims in dem Sinne nicht - praktisch ist das zuviel Geld, da muss ich Dir recht geben.

Bei den günstigen Sets fallen mir gegenwärtig nur die B.Richi Falcon STL und das Askari Ascon-Set ein. Den Tests nach scheinen die ganz brauchbar zu sein, wenn gleich man auf einige Features verzichten muss, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollten (z.B. synchrone Funkübertragung etc.) und man vereinzelt von Problemen hört. Hatte nicht gerade jemand aus dem Board sein Askon-Set verkauft, weil die Verarbeitung mangelhaft war? |kopfkrat 

Wie diese ganze Schiene um die DAM/Ron Thompson etc. Funkpieper qualitativ ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Das DAM Quick Alert-Set von ´nem Kumpel wurde mittlerweile zum zweiten Mal eingeschickt, erst waren die LEDs an einem Pieper ausgefallen, dann gab es Probleme mit der Funkübertragung... ich glaub nicht, dass er die Dinger nochmal kaufen würde.


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

wenigstens ist Askari kulant


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



bennie schrieb:


> wenigstens ist Askari kulant



... was auf jeden Fall ein Argument pro eines Testkaufs wäre. #6


----------



## Tomalion (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

The Beast von Exori kostet ca. 50€ pro Stück, ist 100% wasserdicht etc. Hat jedoch KEINE Sensibilitätseinstellung.
Aber für den Preis kann man bei dem Stück nicht mäckern.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Günstiger ist es,wenn man die vorhandenen Pieper mit einer Funkbox nachüstet (Fox TXR, Carpsounder, Ron Thompson).


----------



## k1ng (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

kaufe dir nicht die von askari, habe die 1 mal umgetauscht und nun verkauft


oder kaufe die dir
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330107765392&rd=1&rd=1

bekommst sie für 200 €
nutze nämlich meine alten ST


----------



## Laksos (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich interessiere mich im Moment auch so nebenher ein bischen für das Thema. Pilkman hat's ja schon erwähnt, ganz interessant scheinen die Falcon von B.RICHI zu sein:

http://www.brichi.de/index.php?cat=c21_Funkbissanzeiger.html 

Diese Funkies erscheinen mir leistungsmäßig und preislich auch als eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Lupus (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Mit denen Liebäugel ich auch schon eine ganze Zeit...aber was mich wirklich stutzig macht ist dieser heftige Preisunterschiedvon über 200.- ich denke ich werde mir die Teile diese Jahr einfach mal holen, habe auch ein Zelt von denen und bin echt zufrieden das ist preisWERT#6


----------



## Hunter85 (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

DAM Quick Alert
Funkset mit 3 Bissanzeigern und einer Sounder Box.
Reihweite liegt bei 150 bis 200m.
preislich liegen diese bei insg. 170€ 
vom design un der verarbeitung sehr schön und auch noch nie probleme mit ihnen gehabt,


----------



## eckart70 (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi
Das ist doch mal ein guter Preis. oder???
http://cgi.ebay.de/Funkbissanzeiger...ryZ42805QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


Gruß Eckart


----------



## Ronen (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



> Ich interessiere mich im Moment auch so nebenher ein bischen für das Thema. Pilkman hat's ja schon erwähnt, ganz interessant scheinen die Falcon von B.RICHI zu sein:
> 
> http://www.brichi.de/index.php?cat=c21_Funkbissanzeiger.html




Wirklich sehr interessant!

Die stehen nun ganz oben auf meiner Liste!  Preislich sind sie zwar am äussersten Rand aber aktzeptabel!


----------



## eckart70 (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo!!!

99,95€ + 6.99€ Versand


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Eckart,

is ja gut, es haben doch alle gelesen... :q

... und auch dass die Dinger fast 1 zu 1 wie Falcon STL von B.Richi aussehen.

Zu den Unterschieden (die es wohl geben soll) kann ich nichts sagen, da ich diese oder beispielsweise die Masterbaits-Pieper (die auch wie die Falcon STL aussehen ) noch nie direkt mit den Falcon STL vergleichen konnte.


----------



## eckart70 (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

... wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind, hier die Sundridge Optonic als aktuelles Set - die sehen vom Gehäuse auch so aus...


----------



## stein-ti (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin, 
ich habe die Pieper von Emsi im gebrauch. Kann nur gutes über die Bissies berichten. Ich wollte auch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben für Pieper und für das Geld sind die von B. Richi voll ok!! #6 
( Ich rede vom Falcon Stl Set, nicht von den anderen )

Gruß Tim


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hammer Eckart70

Masterbaits für 99.-

Aber gleich krieg ich vom Taipoon wieder eins auffen Deckel 

Die Dinger gibts für den Preis übrigens auch von BAT, X2 und noch irgendwas mit ALPHA

*EDIT: Ich hab se nochmal gefunden --> KLICK*


----------



## Lippie (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Habe mit meinem Spezl gesprochen und der hat mir auch die von DAM empfohlen. Hat sie oft verkauft und bis jetzt nur einmal ein Problem gehabt. Muss mal noch bissl schauen.


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Ron Thompson hat auch Askon "kopiert". Hab sie jedenfalls schon unter anderer Flagge gesehen


----------



## k1ng (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

wenn falcon dann nur B.Richi, denn da geht der Illuminated Ausgang, meldet euch doch bei CHG an, beokmmt jeder 15 % Rabatt auf B.Richi Produkte

http://www.carp-hunters-germany.de


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



k1ng schrieb:


> wenn falcon dann nur B.Richi, denn da geht der Illuminated Ausgang, meldet euch doch bei CHG an, beokmmt jeder 15 % Rabatt auf B.Richi Produkte
> 
> http://www.carp-hunters-germany.de


 
Wo soll der denn nicht auch noch gehen?


----------



## k1ng (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

http://www.bayrischer-karpfen-angler-club.de/carp/berichte/Falcon/index.htm


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



k1ng schrieb:


> http://www.bayrischer-karpfen-angler-club.de/carp/berichte/Falcon/index.htm


 
Ja? Und steht dort drin, wo die Anschlüsse nicht funktionieren sollen?


----------



## k1ng (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

schreib emsi an, der besitzer von b.richi
ist hier im board aktiv


----------



## meckpomm (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin

Mensch, immer wieder interessant wie Leute Sachen empfehlen die sie eigentlich gar nicht kennen, sondern nur den Bruder von einem Besitzer oder ähnlichem. Oder die Sachen vielleicht zweimal bei Sonnenschein eingesetzt haben. Ich würd ja auch keine Frau heiraten, die eine schöne Schwester hat...

Also die Fox RX hab ich seit vielen Jahren, laufen problemlos, dennoch würde ich sie keinem wirklich empfehlen, ganz einfach weil es zwischen den Fertigungsserien erhebliche unterschiede in der Funkreichweite gibt!

MfG Rene


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



k1ng schrieb:


> schreib emsi an, der besitzer von b.richi
> ist hier im board aktiv


 
Ja, aber Hauptsache erstmal behaupten, dass bei der Konkurenz die Illu-Anschlüssen nicht funktionieren. SOWAS geht mir auf den Geist, echt jetzt.


----------



## k1ng (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

es ist so, der anschluss geht bei keinem, nur bei B.Richi


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (13. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

LoL natürlich, der Anschluss geht bei ALLEN.

Das ist ein Gerücht von B.Richi...

Also ich weiss zu 100% das die von Masterbaits gehen.

Gleiches Gehäuse und gleiches innenleben für 70 Euro weniger.

Wer 70 Euro mehr zahlen will weil B.Richi drauf steht kanns gern tun. Ich würd es nie machen.

Gruß


----------



## k1ng (14. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

habe es auch nur gehört ^^


----------



## meckpomm (14. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Inwiefern geht der Anschluss? Leuchtet der Swinger nach, so wie bei Fox üblich? Oder nur wenn schnur abgezogen wird, also so wie ein Illuminated am Delkim? Das sollte vielleicht mal klären. Aber das kann man mit sicherheit nicht, wenn man nur von irgendwem irgendwas gehört hat! Und schon gar nicht, kann man dann ein pauschalurteil für alle bilden, von denen man überhaupt nix gehört hat.


----------



## wolf (14. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Rene,
is und bleibt sinnlos.


----------



## The-Carphunter (14. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin! 
Da will ich mich mal aus meiner Abstinez zurückmelden (4tage T-DSL Ausfall(!!) im Muldental und Angeln...) 

Eine Frage und folgendes: Ich hole mir jetzt z.B. 2Bissanzeiger von Carpsounder und die dazu passende Empfängerbox, weil ich ein 3er Set nicht brauche; diejenigen können sich bestimmt vorstellen, was ich meine^^. So; am Wasser alles aufgebaut, Piepser an und die Sounderbox auch--alles funzt (hoffentlich) und abwarten... Jetzt setzt sich aber ca. 50m neben mir einer (ebenfalls Karpfenangler) mit den gleichen Bissanzeigern hin! empfängt dann meine Sounderbox die Signale von seinem Piepser??? ;+ oder lässt sich da was einstellen??
Ich stelle mir das auch lustig vor, wenn sich zwei Anglerfreunde rein zufällig das gleiche Funkbissanzeiger - Set kaufen und jeweils jeder die Signale des anderen empfängt (???) hmmm, ich blicke da nicht recht durch^^

Danke für Antworten und Mfg. denny


----------



## DogTag (14. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass sich meine Bissanzeiger auf dutzende Frequenzen einstellen lassen. Zur Zeit nutze ich das Set von Masterbaits, habe aber auch die von B.Richi.


----------



## tarpoon (14. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

man kann natürlich die sendefrequenz einstellen. mein vater und ich fischen beide fox-hupen und ein funksystem aus polen von http://www.fishing-pro.de. wir hatten beim ersten gemeinsamen angeln genau das problem, war echt sau komisch...


----------



## EmsCarp (15. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Leutz,

es gibt einige Hersteller dieser Falcon ähnlichen Pieper wo definitiv der Illu-Anschluss NICHT funktioniert. Dies habe ich mir nicht aus den Fingern gesorgen, sondern von vielen Kunden gesagt bekommen die z.B., um mal eines zu nennen wo der Illu-Anschluss nicht funzt, von der Domäne die BAT Pieper. Sehen optisch gleich aus, ist aber eine andere Technik drin. Ebenso keine vernünftige Versiegelung. Dazu gibt es auch eine ganz ausführlichen Thread bei der CHG wo sogar neutrale Kunden, die sowohl die billigeren sets, als auch die Falcons im Einsatz hatten, die Unterschiede berichtet haben mit allen details. Einfach mal bei CHG reinschauen und durchlesen.

Des weiteren versucht doch mal bei den billigeren ein BLUE-Set zu bekommen. Oder ein Set in ROT-GELB-GRÜN... Oder mal einen optionalen 4. Pieper einzeln dazu der auch auf der 4. freien Diode am Receiver läuft... Versucht doch mal bei den billigeren einen 4er Receiver zu bekommen... Alle billigeren sets bekommt ihr nur in Blaut-Gelb-Grün... Aber schaut selbst...

Nur diese paar Sachern mal zu den Unterschieden zu den Falcons... Es gibt aber noch mehr... Aber diese sollen ruhig die jenigen posten, die mal beide Vergleiche hatten...

Bis denne Leutz,

Gruss Chris


----------



## meckpomm (15. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo Chris

Aber um mal deinem Statemant ein paar wichtige Sätze hinzu zufügen: Du bist ebend der Lieferant der B.Richi Falcons. Deswegen würde ich den Posting nicht als wirklich neutral betrachten. Auch CHG ist ja recht B.Richi-lastig und es gibt sogar ein eigenes B.Richi-Unterforum und diverse B.Richi-nahe Leute, also auch nicht 100% neutral. Ist einfach so. 
Wenn es so viele Leute gibt die hier unterschied posten könnten, wieso kommt dann immer nur Hören-Sagen hier an, von etwas was letztendlich auf deine Postings zurückzuführen ist?
Dazu sollte man auch erwähnen, dass die Falcon erst seit letzten November in der jetztigen Form auf dem Markt sind. Wenn nicht November, dann verbessere mich ruhig. Die Vorgänger waren, nach deinen Angaben, Qualitativ nicht so gut. Aber gibt es Mitte April dann schon ausgiebige Tests?

@wulf: Ne, gut ist niemals. Kämpf halt gerne gegen Windmühlen... Nur sollte man hier einige auch mal zum Überlegen anregen: Ein Forum ist in jedem fall immer Subjektiv beeinflusst und man sollte nicht immer alles glauben, was irgendwer schreibt.

Um auf die Frequenzvergabe zu kommen: Bei Delkim TXi und Fox RX kann man sie auf jeden Fall codieren. Jedoch kann man bei Fox RX , mit Ausnahme des Blue-sets, nur Bissanzeiger mit roter Diode auf der roten Diode am Receiver empfangen, vorausgesetzt die Codierung stimmt. Da hilft dann nur der Lötkolben um die Diode zu wechseln.
Delkim ist das egal.

MfG Rene


----------



## EmsCarp (15. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi meckpomm,

natürlich, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Genau deswegen bin ich dir auch nicht auf die qualitativen Unteschiede eingegangen, das sollen man die Kunden machen die Erfahrungen damit haben. Sondern ich bin hier deswegen nur auf die Unterschiede eingegangen, die ganz offensichtlich sind und die jeder Interessent schon vergleichen kann, ohne eines der beiden Sets in Händen gehabt zu haben...

Bei CHG bin ich natürlich vertreten, das hast du Recht. Deswegen preise ich dir unsere Pieper auch nicht an sondern weise nur auf die offensichtlichen Unterschiede hin... Bei CHG sind aber auch 3 oder 4 Postings von neutralen Kunden in dem Thread drin die eben beide Sets schon in Gebrauch hatten...

Natürlich kann man von unseren Piepern noch keinen Langzeittest erwarten da sie erst seit Ende 2006 auf dem Markt sind, auch da hast du völlig Recht...

Gruss Chris


----------



## carp-kutte (15. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo Lippie #h 

Um auf deine ursprüchliche Frage zurückzukommen,
Delkim txi (die alte Version) für MICH die beste Entscheidung!!
Ich bin auch der Meinung wie andere hier im Board, das man nur eine feste Meinung über Sachen haben sollte, die man selber besitzt oder ständig benutzt. Diese "habe ich schon gehört; kenne ich vom höre sagen; usw.)"führen in manchen Fragen nicht wirklich zum Ziel. Sorry aber das ist mein Meinung dazu.|uhoh: 
Die Entscheidung für die txi habe ich nie bereut.Bezahlt habe ich damals rund 1200DM also 600 Euro. Die Dinger benutze ich also schon viele Jahre und auch ständig. Zum Preis muss ich sagen,dass er schon ziemlich fett war. Da ich aber ein Mensch bin, der seine Sachen (Ruten,Rollen, und den ganzen anderen Kram) nicht ständig neu kauft, nur weil es immer neue Sachen auf dem Markt gibt, fand ich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis völlig okay!!! Ich habe auch 2 fox sxv.Sind auch okay, aber halt keine Funkbissanzeiger. Dieses Sensor System von Delkim ist auch besonders bei Frost immer von Vorteil. Es kann somit nie das Schnurlaufröllchen einfrieren.Schliesslich benutze ich die Dinger auch im Winter auf die geliebten Stachelritter.
Ich weiss der Text ist etwas länger |bla: aber dafür spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
P.S. und es ist nicht so,das ich die günstigeren Varianten wie( Cormoran;DAM;Behr oder ähnliche )nie probiert habe, allerdings ohne Funk!!

Schöne Grüsse carp-kutte:m


----------



## Pilkman (15. April 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ... 2Bissanzeiger von Carpsounder ... jetzt setzt sich aber ca. 50m neben mir einer (ebenfalls Karpfenangler) mit den gleichen Bissanzeigern hin! empfängt dann meine Sounderbox die Signale von seinem Piepser??? ;+ oder lässt sich da was einstellen?? ...



Hi,

Carpsounder im speziellen hat in jedem Bissanzeiger und im Receiver vier kleine Schalter, die sich jeweils auf Stellung 1 oder 2 schalten lassen - im Receiver und in allen Bissanzeigern muss dann jeweils der gleiche "Stellungscode" eingestellt sein. Du hast also 16 mögliche Codierungen bei Carpsounder, das sollte eigentlich locker reichen.


----------



## Lippie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Mehr als 500€ wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Es entscheidet sich zwischen Delkim und Fox. 
Wäre echt nett von euch, wenn ihr nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung der Piepser/Sets angeben würdet und wo ihr diese für max. 500€ gesehen oder gekauft habt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jermand sagen ob ich günstiger kommen würde, wenn ich mir alles einzeln hole? Sprich 2 Bissanzeiger und 1 Receiver.
Danke euch jedenfalls für eure Antworten.
Ist echt nicht so einfach da was auf Anhieb zu finden, so wie man sich das vorstellt.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



Lippie schrieb:


> ... sprich 2 Bissanzeiger und 1 Receiver.....



Dafür kommst Du garantiert unter 500 Euro selbst bei den hochpreisigen Modellen hin. 

Für zwei Delkim TXi (oder TX-i) Plus inkl. des Delkim RX Pro Plus Receivers würde ich mal das Angelcenter Schroll in Castrop Rauxel anklingeln ... 02305/971445 - normalerweise gibts da das 3er Set plus Receiver für ´nen super Kurs, vielleicht lassen die auch bei ´nem 2er Set plus Receiver mit sich reden.


----------



## Lippie (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Kennt jemand diese Teile hier http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/solar/index.shtml  ?


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



Lippie schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Teile hier http://www.carp.de/tackle/bissanzeiger/solar/index.shtml  ?



Die wirst Du aber leider nicht mehr bekommen, da Solar den Vertrieb eingestellt hat. Fraglich, ob die je wieder auf den Markt kommen und wenn ja, in welcher Form.


----------



## fkpfkp (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Moin,

kann sein, dass Markus Sippel noch welche hat: www.ms-tacklebox.de


----------



## xonnel (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo !

Ich habe seit Anfang des Jahres die Falcon STL.

Bislang kann ich nur Positives berichten. Die Verarbeitung erscheint mir sehr gut, die Einstellmöglichkeiten ziemlich umfangreich, insbesondere die Sensibilitätseinstellung gefällt mir. Der Funk hat eine sehr grosse Reichweite, die Lautstärke ist mehr als ausreichend.

Nebel und leichten Regen haben die Pieper bislang überstanden, einen richtigen "Landregen" hatte ich zum Test noch nicht.


----------



## Shagtakh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi erstmal!

Auch wenn ich gleich in ungnade falle da ich kein Freund von Teuren Marken bin wie Fox und Delkim, möchte ich doch zu dem Fred was bei tragen.
Also @ Topic:

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres diese hier geholt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BLUE-FUNK-BISSAN...ryZ42805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Habe extra vorher schon paar Käufer angeschrieben und mir ihre Erfahrungen angehört bis ich selbst zugeschlagen hab.Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen sollen die DInger ja auch unter Wasser laufen.Als ich sie bekommen hab musste ich ich zuerst feststellen das sie ganz komische Batterien brauchen und zwar TYP LR1 1,5V Stabbaterrie.Hmm nun ja,ab zum E-Handel und gleich 6 Stück geholt + einen 9 V Block für den Empfänger.
Da die Dinger ja auch Garantie haben, gleich mal Waschbecken voll gemacht und ab mit den Piepsern unter wasser^^
Siehe da...alles kein Problem.Hab sie nicht abgetrocknet und bissl später nochmal versucht...alles auch kein Problem.Ok dann Anfang des Jahres ab ans Wasser und die Reichweite getestet.Also nach 300m hab ich aufgehört da ich sowieso nie so weit vom Angelplatz weg bin.Eigentlich nie weiter als 50 m 
Und jetzt mal ein bischen zu den Anzeigern selbst.
Softoberfläche die verdammt gut in der Hand liegt auch wenn du nasse Hände hast.
Softknöpfe zum Ein / Ausschalten.
Töne kannst du 4 oder 5 verschiedene Einstellen.
Sensibilität in vier Stufen einstellbar.
Lautstäre auch in 4 Stufen (wobei ich die leiseste benutze)
Hasse es wenn man über den ganzen Teich oder See die Piepser hört!
Die Funkbox ist sehr praktisch da dir ein Biss immer mit einer Nummer angeziegt wird.Also 1,2 oder 3.Wenn du die anmachst und hochdrehst ist sie sowas von laut das du damit ein Bären im Winterschlaf wecken könntest.
Wobei ich doch negativ dazu sagen muss das man die Lautstärke an der Funkbox nicht grade optimal einstellen kann aber mir ist das egal denn wenn ich Nachts pennen gehe, soll sie mich ja aufwecken.Ansonsten ist sie nicht an 
ah,natürlich hast du an den Piepsern auch LED´s dran und zwar in blau.Bei Nacht brauchst du wirklich keine Taschenlampe denn die strahlen sowas von hell das du locker den Weg zu deinen Ruten findest.Auch bei direkter Sonnen eintrahlung siehst du sie 1A.An der rechten oberen Seite siehst den Biss und an der linken leuchtet eine LED 30sek nach wenn du ein Biss hattest.

Alles in ganzen haben mich diese Bissanzieger + Empfänger Box  sehr überzeugt.Wie schon gesagt...halte absolut nichts davon für ein "ANGELZUBEHÖR" 600€ (1200DM!!!!!) auszugeben , denn damit fängst du nicht besser.Diese Bissanzeiger sind aber nicht zu vergleichen die es bei Askari gibt.Das sind alte vorgänger Modelle die nix taugen und nur 50m reichweite haben.Tauch diese dann bloss nicht unter Wasser denn das warst dann mit den neuen Stücken 
Die drei Bissanzeiger mit Sounderbox werden in einem schönen superkleinen Kofferchen mitgeliefert der ohne Probleme in deiner Angeltasche platz findet.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir bischen weiterhelfen!

Grüße und Petri Heil!
Shagtakh


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Also handelt es sich bei den Bissanzeigern um optimerite bzw. umgebaute Askari Bissanzeiger. Vermutlich wurde die Platine versiegelt und der Funksener modifiziert. Leider ist es aber bei semi-professionellen Umbauten so, dass diese keine Zulassung haben.


----------



## Shagtakh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Die heißen auch Perca Ultra Carp und ich hab keine Ahnung ob diese modifiziert sind.Ich denke wenn, dann von Perca selbst denn ich hab beide versionen in den Händen gehabt und ein kleinen Unterschied im Design merkt man.Auch was den Koffer angeht.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Perca ist eine Askari Hausmarke. Wenn dann müsste es die Dinger dann auch bei Askari geben. Ich denke die Umbauten betreffen auch nur das Innenleben.


----------



## Shagtakh (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Siehst,wieder was dazu gelernt Das Perca ne Hausmarke von Askari ist wußte ich net.Wie gesagt, kann nur die Erfahrung weiter geben die ich mit den erstandenen Bissanzeigern gemacht habe.Steht kein FOX oder Delikm drauf aber die Qualität reicht mir vollkommen und wohl jedem anderen Angler auch.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Zuverlässigkeit ist das Wichtigste!


----------



## Schmoeller (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi @all,
ich suche auch Funkbissanzeiger und versuche jetzt mal, die letzten paar Threads zusammen zu fassen. 
Also, die hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/BLUE-FUNK-BISSAN...ryZ42805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sind also andere, als die hier: https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/46499a93002dabc9271dc33c7eaf06de/UserTemplate/2
obwohl beide von Askari/Perca sind und gleich aussehen? Ich hatte mich nämlich schon sehr gewundert, warum Askari die für 49,95 verkauft und bei ebay gehen die für rund 150,00 weg. Oder liege ich jetzt falsch?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Shagtakh (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi Schmoeller!

Nein und ja  So wie es aussieht sind es die selben Bissanzeiger nur nicht die gleichen.Die von Askari haben nur 50m reichweite und halten Regen nicht aus.D.h. gehen schnell kaput und du hast dein Geld raus geschmissen.Die bei Ebay sind wohl modifiziert. d.h. 200m reichweite und mehr.Wenn dir die Dinger ins Wasser fallen macht es auch nix (selbst getestet).Die Elektronik scheint versiegelt zu sein.
Den unterschied den ich noch gemerkt habe ist nur noch der Koffer oder eher gesagt das Inlet.
Ob es jetzt vom Verkäufer modifiziert ist oder ein Nachfolger von dem Askari Set, wird dir wohl niemand beantworten können.Aber schon komisch das Askari die Dinger vor zwei Monaten auf knapp 90€ reduziert hat und nun auf knapp 50.Vielleicht wollen die bald auch die "neue Version" anbieten.Dies ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Gruss,Shagtakh

Hab meine ja auch von Ebay für 112€ ergattert.Vorher hab ich paar Käufer angeschrieben ob die Technischen Daten passen und wie die zuverlässikeit von dennen ist.Jeder hat mir nur positives Berichtet.


----------



## Schmoeller (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Danke, das reicht mir. Dann beobachte ich mal.


----------



## Shagtakh (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Ein Tip für das beobachten:
Da ich die Vermutung habe das der Verkäufer "preis-treiber" im Einsatz hat, mach dir selbst einen max Preis und biete auf gar keinen Fall drüber!!! Auch wenn du keinen Zuschlag bekommst, kriegst bestimmt 5min nach der Auktion sowas wie "Angebot an Unterliegene Bieter".War bei mir genau so...mehr als 112€ wollte ich net ausgeben.Einer hat 115 geboten und was ist...2min später kommt das angebot für 112€ an mich 

oder benutze das hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/BLUE-FUNK-BISSAN...8QQihZ011QQcategoryZ42805QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und schlag ihm 100€ vor...vielleicht sagt der ja 110 und du hast die Dinger 

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schmoeller (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hi,
also, ich habe ihm 100 Euro vorgeschlagen und er hat angenommen. Bissanzeiger sind auch schon da und funktionieren auch, sogar unter Wasser. Soweit zum Guten. Nachdem ich den Bissanzeiger aus dem Wasser rausgeholt und weggelegt hab, funktionierte er 15 min. später nicht mehr. Nach einiger Zeit piepste dann was und die LED ging an. Allerdings nur kurz und an-, bzw. ausschalten ging gar nicht mehr.....


----------



## ShogunZ (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



Schmoeller schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bissanzeiger sind auch schon da und funktionieren auch, sogar unter Wasser.


 
Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst, oder?!!


----------



## Pilkman (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst, oder?!!



Hi,

wenn man Carpsounder als Maßstab anlegt, dann eigentlich schon. Ich würde das mit meinen Delkims aber auch nicht machen, die laufen nur voll. :q

PS:
Bei Cipro.de gibt´s doch so´nen netten Carpsounder-Härtetest mit praller Sonne,  Wasserglas und Gefrierfach hintereinander - die CS hat das nicht gekratzt.


----------



## andreas0815 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



Lippie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Set Funkbissanzeiger. Welche könnt Ihr empfehlen und schreibt bitte mal den Preis dazu. Was meint Ihr: Braucht man einen Knopf für die Sensibilität oder kann man da auch drauf verzichten?
> Danke für Eure Hilfe. Gruß Peter


 
*Hallo,*

schau mal unter:

www.angel-domaene.de
www.angel-discount24

haben bei sehr gute Angebote#6

::::::::::::::::::: viele Grüße und Petri

.......................................Andreas


----------



## Schmoeller (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



ShogunZ schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst, oder?!!


 
Doch,ist es. Habe sie im Waschbecken unter fliessendes Wasser gehalten und danach ins volle Becken gelegt. Und sie funktionierten. 
Danach raus aufs Handtuch und trocknen lassen. Dann tat sich allerdings gar nichts mehr. Jetzt fangen sie langsam an, unkontrolliert zu piepen. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## carp-heini (31. März 2008)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*



Laksos schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich im Moment auch so nebenher ein bischen für das Thema. Pilkman hat's ja schon erwähnt, ganz interessant scheinen die Falcon von B.RICHI zu sein:
> 
> http://www.brichi.de/index.php?cat=c21_Funkbissanzeiger.html
> 
> Diese Funkies erscheinen mir leistungsmäßig und preislich auch als eine gute Alternative.



mein Angelkollege hat die Dinger und ist überhaupt nicht zufrieden ! Funk bricht nach ca.50 Metern ab, im freien Gelände !!! 2 LED's haben auch schon den Geist aufgegeben. Er hat sich jetzt Delkim's gekauft und ist jetzt zufrieden. Delkim ist einfach auch ne super Marke:vik: Ich hol mir auch bald en paar:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. März 2008)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

carp-heini@ wie lang hat er sie den schon??

mein  Kumpel hatte auch Delkims, bis sie eines Tages mal in See geflogen sind(4 Stück) beim beladen des Bootes|uhoh: ende vom Lied war, Bei 3 Dauerton  und einer der ging nach ca 2 Tagen wieder die andern nach ca 1 Woche. selbe ist mir mit meinen Carpsoundern mal passiert   ausm Wasser geholt  und wieder gefischt|supergri.


  Was noch so ein Problem ist bei englischem Bissanzeiger ist die Reparatur, du wartest ziemlich lange auf deine Pipper.


  Ist meine Erfahrung was ich gesammelt habe, muss aber nicht allgemein sein.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (31. März 2008)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Fische auch seid ein paar Monaten die Fox Rx und kann mich nicht beklagen.
Verarbeitung,Baterieverbrauch,Robustheit,Funke alles super.
Gut das mit der Batterie kann ich noch nicht sagen fische sie erst seid 2 Monaten aber mal sehen.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## chub24 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hallo

Ich habe die Funkbissanzeiger von Ultimate Striker.
Nach einem Jahr machen Sie mir Probleme z.b der Ton verstellt sich.

Naja hab die Ulimate für 99.95 statt 199.95 € bekommen.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: welche Funkbissanzeiger*

Hatte auch Funkpieper, habe sie aber mangels 
Bedarf wieder verkauft und mir ne Prologic Funkbox für meine ewig treu gebliebenen Füchse gekauft. 
Und was soll ich sagen; 
die Funkbox ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und war genau einmal (=1x) im Einsatz. Schläfe gerne so, dass mir die Rutenspitzen fast im Allerwertesten stecken (überspitzt ausgedrückt). 

Inzwischen sehe ich das so wie mit Autos. Umso mehr Technik die Dinger haben, umso mehr kann kaputt gehen. 


Gruß
Christoph


----------

